# Chemistry students?



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Any chemistry students?


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

I'm not major in Chem.
But I'm taking one Chem class.
what's up!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Im doing Chemistry A Level at the moment. It's the only subject where I know what methods to use but I don't know why I'm using these methods or why they make sense. Weird 

We have a rather vague teacher though


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm planning to major in biochemistry when I start college next year.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Not a chem major either, but I'm taking a chem course for my interdisciplinary science major. Don't really like it, but I have a B in the class right now so I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Rixy said:


> Im doing Chemistry A Level at the moment. It's the only subject where I know what methods to use but I don't know why I'm using these methods or why they make sense. Weird
> 
> We have a rather vague teacher though


What methods?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I did Chemistry A-Level but kinda failed it and came out with an E. Now doing a Forensic degree which has quite a lot of chemistry in...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Four courses at uni was enough chemistry for me.


----------

